# Wireless mic tape



## drummerboi316 (Feb 18, 2011)

Good Morning CB!

We are starting to think about our fall production now. We are doing Cabaret. anyway... a short and simple question...

what kind of mic tape would you recommend?

any advice would be appreciated. 

We are using Countryman E6i EarSet Microphones

No known actor allergies.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Traitor800 (Feb 18, 2011)

3M Transpore, I like to order it in 1" wide but it comes in a couple of different widths. If you have an actor that really sweats a lot then a product called Tagaderm also by 3M is your best friend. Its really hard to work with but has amazing holding power on sweaty actors.


----------



## Stookeybrd (Feb 18, 2011)

Transpore is a favorite, and so is Micropore.

But like Traitor800 said, the best of the best is Tegaderm. Much more expensive than any of the other options and overkill in many situations but it is what hospitals use to anchor, yes anchor, IVs to moving patients. You will find no better.


----------



## metti (Feb 18, 2011)

I have always used 3M Transpore. I order it in the 1" roles and tear off little strips. I have some actors I regularly work with who need Tegaderm but it is $$$ so I try to only use it when totally necessary. I also use benzoin tincture to help Transpore stick on sweaty actors if there isn't any Tegaderm available.


----------



## avkid (Feb 18, 2011)

I always had plenty of alcohol wipes around to clean the skin before tape is applied.


----------



## drummerboi316 (Feb 18, 2011)

me as well


----------



## metti (Feb 18, 2011)

avkid said:


> I always had plenty of alcohol wipes around to clean the skin before tape is applied.


 
That should be a given.


----------



## ArthurRiot (Feb 19, 2011)

liquid band-aid

I've found many reasons to love it.


----------



## chausman (Feb 19, 2011)

One warning...make sure that actors don't have makeup on where the tape will be applied. The 3M tape doesn't stick to base makeup. We just tell everyone to leave a blank spot and then once they get their mics they cover the tape with makeup.


----------



## JeffClark (Feb 19, 2011)

I am recommending that my college use surgical glue. It is cheaper than tape, won't weaken if the actor sweats or gets water on it, and if you buy the right kind, dissolves without a trace with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## metti (Feb 19, 2011)

JeffClark said:


> I am recommending that my college use surgical glue. It is cheaper than tape, won't weaken if the actor sweats or gets water on it, and if you buy the right kind, dissolves without a trace with rubbing alcohol.



I could be off on this but I am pretty sure that long term exposure to rubbing alcohol is really bad for the rubber of the mic's cables. I'm pretty sure the rubber on the cables would start to deteriorate after a few productions worth of cleaning/removal with this method. Also, I find that actors tend to pretty unhappy about the prospect of having things glued to them even if it does come off easily.


----------



## chausman (Feb 19, 2011)

JeffClark said:


> I am recommending that my college use surgical glue. It is cheaper than tape, won't weaken if the actor sweats or gets water on it, and if you buy the right kind, dissolves without a trace with rubbing alcohol.


 

metti said:


> I could be off on this but I am pretty sure that long term exposure to rubbing alcohol is really bad for the rubber of the mic's cables. I'm pretty sure the rubber on the cables would start to deteriorate after a few productions worth of cleaning/removal with this method. Also, I find that actors tend to pretty unhappy about the prospect of having things glued to them even if it does come off easily.


 
I would be worried about things like quick changes, or when people are running around backstage. I wouldn't want something glued to my face get yanked off because I was changing too fast or ran by something large that could grab a cable. (Not that you don''t have to be careful normally with wireless mic cables.


----------



## HSSBO94 (Feb 19, 2011)

Stookeybrd said:


> Transpore is a favorite, and so is Micropore.
> 
> But like Traitor800 said, the best of the best is Tegaderm. Much more expensive than any of the other options and overkill in many situations but it is what hospitals use to anchor, yes anchor, IVs to moving patients. You will find no better.


 
Any way you can give us a link, or tell us where to buy this? My searches have yielded what appears to be a bandage.

thanks


----------



## metti (Feb 19, 2011)

HSSBO94 said:


> Any way you can give us a link, or tell us where to buy this? My searches have yielded what appears to be a bandage.
> 
> thanks


 
I have never seen Tegaderm in a tape role. I always just cut up the Tegaderm Transparent Film Dressings into appropriately sized strips when I need to use it.


----------



## avkid (Feb 20, 2011)

metti said:


> I could be off on this but I am pretty sure that long term exposure to rubbing alcohol is really bad for the rubber of the mic's cables. I'm pretty sure the rubber on the cables would start to deteriorate after a few productions worth of cleaning/removal with this method.


 I cleaned WL93's with alcohol wipes for 5 years with no noticeable damage.


----------



## Dillon (Feb 20, 2011)

Transpore will work in 95% of typical applications. You can buy it at your neighborhood pharmacy (or Walmart, Target, etc.). If you need to buy in bulk, do a little googlin'.


----------



## Stookeybrd (Feb 20, 2011)

HSSBO94 said:


> Any way you can give us a link, or tell us where to buy this? My searches have yielded what appears to be a bandage.
> 
> thanks


 
To be clear, Tegaderm is not a retail item. It is designed for medical applications. Not, holding down gauze like Transpore, but surgical applications. I get mine by calling medical suppliers and asking if they have any expired inventory. Because all hermitically sealed items do have a shelf life, they expire for surgery, but are totally useful for our purposes. I can get a discounted price in bulk because the supplier can't sell the expired Tegaderm to hospitals, and would be disposing of them anyway. The supplier will laugh at you for the request(and hang-up if you are unlucky) but tell them what you are using it for, I'm sure they have all been called at least once before(I've called at least 12). They will make you sign a novel sized contract say you will not use these products in a hospital, or other medical facility blah blah blah, mal-practice, blah blah blah, death. You get the idea.

It won't be cheap, it won't be easy but Tegaderm makes Transpore look like Scotch tape.


----------

